# Farm Pond Bluegill



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

When can Bluegill normally be seen on the bed on farm ponds?

How many times do they go on the bed each year?

Thanks

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bluegills around the full moon in April May and june


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I knew it was is somewhere are that time.

Thanks

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Bluegills around the full moon in April May and june



If I'm looking at this correct, there is a full moon tomorrow. Is that when I should check for beds in a farm pond?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

we went to a private pond sunday and the big boy bluegills were still pissing. that's a sure sign that they are still on the bed. two weeks ago, i could smell the bed but didn't get a scent of the beds i found sunday. we caught 65 bluegill and shellcracker.

jack


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

On beds now in the creeks and rivers


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

The best time is 2 days before the full moon thru 2 days after the full moon. But to answer your question, the bed is being fanned out days before the full moon, so you should be able to start seeing them 4 days ago IF they are going on bed this week?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Going to look today and see if I can see any. This pond is pretty big 6 plus acres, spring fed and usually pretty clear.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

They are out from the bank and right under the boat.

Decent size. That's a 32 oz. Gatorade 










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Thats some good looking knot heads.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Got tired of catching them and left. Fishing right beside the boat, crickets and no bobber.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Way to go,fresh bream/french frys and some thin sliced onions that new barn will smell just right.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm ashamed to say I didn't keep any. Maybe tomorrow if I go. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

